# Madan Brushes



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i got one from there (link was posted on this forum) and i'm really pleased with the brush. it was 19 with shipping. i got the black w/ black for my standard and it's really nice.

and customer service was excellent.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Which shape/size would be best for a mini?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I think shape has nothing to do with it and is personal preference. The difference is that different color has different firmness to it. Depending on how thick and coarse the hair is, I would probably go with black brush/black cushion or black brush/red cushion (the firmest).


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

what's the optimal firmness for a Toy?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Madan brushes are the best to use for poodle show coats. But depending on what color you buy.

They come in various colors and I prefer to get the softer pins that bend easily, they will never break coat. So the softer the better to maintain coat without breaking it when brushing dog out or blow drying him. 

In Cda. at dog show venues they cost circa $25.00 plus tax (15%)

Going to look now at the site which you say sells them cheap.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks I have been looking for a good pin brush!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie:

Another great pin brush I have also been using which is indestructible is made by VELLUS, not to mention their products which are expensive but excellent for growing/maintaining poodle coat. A gallon of shampoo costs $95.00 and so does the conditioner and they are both awsome, as well as the Satin cream... The latter is wonderful for top knots and prevents breakage.

I recently started using Ile Of Dogs,,, AMAZING shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have the black/black and really like it a lot.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie & Faerie:

If you do show coats than the Mandan SOFT pins pin brush is the best as it would not break coat.
But if you do pets and want to brush them out in case they have longer than usual coats then use the harder pins.. It will be better, since you dont have to treat the coat with TLC and can either slicker it or use the brush with the more rigid pins.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have a pet who is spayed. i'm not trying to put her in a show coat at all ... way too much work. i like her having a longer topknot & her jacket which is short, but nothing like a show coat.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

faerie said:


> i have a pet who is spayed. i'm not trying to put her in a show coat at all ... way too much work. i like her having a longer topknot & her jacket which is short, but nothing like a show coat.


In this case than the brush (black) is the best if you only are keeping a semi long top knot.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Olie & Faerie:
> 
> If you do show coats than the Mandan SOFT pins pin brush is the best as it would not break coat.
> But if you do pets and want to brush them out in case they have longer than usual coats then use the harder pins.. It will be better, since you dont have to treat the coat with TLC and can either slicker it or use the brush with the more rigid pins.


no, i don't think we'll be doing shows...

i tried placing an order and got a "sorry, this action is invalid" message. what's up?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I ordered two brushes and it worked fine. Might want to try again.

I ordered a soft oblong and a black/black


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Olie said:


> I ordered two brushes and it worked fine. Might want to try again.
> 
> I ordered a soft oblong and a black/black


could you actually copy-paste the images of the ones i need? sorry, it's my inner blonde.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I ordered the black one and I think this would be fine for standards and minis








I also ordered the soft brush in purple for more careful brushing


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow - I ordered last night and they shipped this morning. Great Service!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie;116030 said:


> Wow - I ordered last night and they shipped this morning. Great Service!



Olie:

Most handlers use these brushes and swear by them.. They are not as expensive as some other brands and are very light in weight and do a great job.

This is the brush Jenn used for Cole during his show career.

Let me know if you like it. Love mine.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow, I had my brushes by noon today, and they are great! I am so glad I got a softer one and the black one.

Thanks again for the tip and feedback on the brushes. Cant wait for my Gold Slicker/finishing brush (LP)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have the pink one. I'm not positive, but I think these are softer bristles? I like it for blowdrying. I have other brushes with firmer bristles too.


----------

